# Fine Use for those new Strands.



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=419967477760&set=vb.716992760&type=2&theater


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

I would encourage one to only try this on the first bottle. After that, I see broken glass and blood.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Fascinating. Thank-you, Hitch, for the link and thank-you for the very insightful and timely clarification, firedancer!


----------



## imme (Sep 22, 2013)

I know I'm gravedigging this thread, but this lesson deserves to be passed on to the masses!


----------

